# Postmans Lodge - October 2014



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Playing Catch Up Still!*

Took a trip down this neck of the woods awhile ago now, still going through SD cards trying to get explores up and sorted as I feel im not participating as much as I did. I actually thought it may be a waste of time venturing here, on route with a few doubts but it turned out rather pleasant with some stuff still to see an "none cluttered" which helps to pinpoint certain shots you want an saves moving stuff about, sadly I dont know any history what so ever, I just located the place an made the trip, its in a rather beautiful area aswel which hopefully someone snaps up an makes a home again.

Im unsure on its current status as of late, as I said went awhile ago, I indeed got piano happy taking far to many shots of it, so sorry if I include more than need!!! it was a relaxed explore despite *lady lampshade* hiding in one room, an me thinking someone was standing there. Felt pleased leaving for once as I tried something different than my usual shots, which I think worked also I cleaned off the piano after playing a wonderful tune with the beautiful duster I found!   
(_photo evidence below, im open to ridicule or cleaning tips_) 

Enjoy folks!


IMGP9942 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9824 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9948 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9832 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9843 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9847 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9848 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9857 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9850 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9862 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9863 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9870 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9879 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9880 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9877 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9881 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9884 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9892 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9889 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9887 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9904 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9916 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9946 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9934 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9935 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking more to come soon - Mockingbird_


----------



## krela (Oct 23, 2014)

I think lady lampshade would have got me too!


----------



## Chopper (Oct 23, 2014)

Love this mate, nice one


----------



## brickworx (Oct 23, 2014)

Lady lampshade is a bright addition...nice place and pics MB.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 23, 2014)

Another nice piece of mockingbird moodiness! Not sure what the lampshade is all about.  I do like a good selection of piano shots, good job with the feather duster mate you've brought it up a treat


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Another nice piece of mockingbird moodiness! Not sure what the lampshade is all about.  I do like a good selection of piano shots, good job with the feather duster mate you've brought it up a treat



Mockingbird moodiness! I think I can run with that


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 23, 2014)

well well well Mr MB, have to say you have shot this place brilliantly....maybe your best batch yet  Yes definitely....nice angles and close ups and face on shots....just cant believe I 'forgot' to go here also! Must do it after my hols....as for the duster shot, shall I mock? mmm..of course I will as you expect me to!! You would make a lovely housewife or Freddie mercury double in 'I want to break free' video..aha ha!! Nice one bud cheers for displaying your work


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> well well well Mr MB, have to say you have shot this place brilliantly....maybe your best batch yet  Yes definitely....nice angles and close ups and face on shots....just cant believe I 'forgot' to go here also! Must do it after my hols....as for the duster shot, shall I mock? mmm..of course I will as you expect me to!! You would make a lovely housewife or Freddie mercury double in 'I want to break free' video..aha ha!! Nice one bud cheers for displaying your work



Well thank you mate, massive compliment as i admire your photography alot, as for you forgetting maybe its that weird music uve been listening to


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Your right it would be a waste to let this house go, it looks a really nice place to live with loads of early 20th century features.Ace images and thanks for showing.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Oct 23, 2014)

lovely place and great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 23, 2014)

The rest of the house could do with a good clean too - get to work with that feather duster MB!!


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 23, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Well thank you mate, massive compliment as i admire your photography alot, as for you forgetting maybe its that weird music uve been listening to



Do you mean 'amazing horse' 10 hour version? GUILTY!! your fault though.....horse pop.......sounds like a forthcoming epic exploring tour eh??!!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice one Mocking  only saying to you last night you need cordless vacuum cleaner


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2014)

Top notch as always MB. That piano looks in a tidy state...


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone I know the place has been done a few times, glad you all like it


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 24, 2014)

You make it look a lot better than it is. I was in about a month before you and thought it was rather naff. Piano is magnetic isn't it.

Pincet 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Haha, Mockingbird Moodiness! I like it, nice one Tumble 

Great set of pics there mate, very nice indeed. Top work


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2014)

Just stunning, it's every explorers dream to find somewhere like this! 
Awesome photographs as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice MB, you've done a really good job of this
Better than me


----------



## decker (Oct 24, 2014)

Really feel a sense of abandonment, good stuff.


----------



## Pilot (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh well shot, that man! The piano looks in reasonably good nick - playable? I think I would have been out of there having met the lady of the house! None too brave since my encounter with some metal-thieving pikies a few months back.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 24, 2014)

Well captured! Stunning shots and location


----------



## MD (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks very empty now


----------

